# Finally Named My Non-Budgie!



## Jane6 (Oct 24, 2012)

You Brits may appreciate this:

*Harry Pierce * :eng:

Harry is an untamed, white-winged brotogeris parakeet, about a year old.

So...I have my gorgeous flock of budgies, and my lone bird, Harry, who uses his talons like the bigger parrots, so he's interesting to watch in a different way. (Skeeter lives upstairs with the teens.  )
It's going to take forever to tame him. I have tamed one bird before, so I'm sure I can tame him. Besides, I just want him "tame enough" so getting him in and out of his cage for flight time won't be a problem. He doesn't ever have to sit on my shoulder and be my best buddy. Besides, Harry Pierce wasn't that type.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Harry sounds like a real terror LOL, I hope the training goes well I am sure it will


----------

